# Dry Pigeon Feet



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi! Soo.. I was just wondering if there is some sort of lotion or a method of keeping a pigeon's feet moisturized. Stanley has fairly dry feet and I see lots of pictures of other's pigeons with beautiful bright red feet and it got me wondering. He doesn't seemed to be bothered by them but I was just curious if others did something to keep their feet so bright and moisturized.

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think show folks can give you hints on that... but I would use just a bit of mineral oil on a cotton puff and shine him up!...lol..


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Olive oil with a drop of lemon juice is good for pigeons too


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I use olive oil on feet when showing.
Daryl


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I use baby oil before shows. Just make sure not to get it on the feathers.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I think I am going to try the olive oil. Just out of curiosity Plamenh, what does the lemon juice do?


----------

